# What should I get?



## herv1483 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have one full grown male Krib, 4 zebra danios, and 4 tetras about 1.5 inches long in a 20L tank. I think I can have one more fish. I could be wrong. Someone give me some suggestions on what to add, if anything. Thanks.


----------

